# SAFARI 4



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

Plein de fils pour des problèmes avec la version beta&#8230;

J'ouvre celui-ci pour dire que la version 4 définitive elle déchire grave&#8230; 

+ rapide tu meurs&#8230;

Le Top Sites c'est d'enfer&#8230; 

Installé la version Tiger pour le G5 20"ainsi que la version Leopard pour le MacBook 13,3"&#8230;

Une seule chose à dire foncez !!!

Vous ne devriez pas le regretter&#8230;


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

salut

tu as bien de la chance car perso je fais plutot parti de ce post 
et pourtant j'en suis pas a ma 1ere maj de safari car utilisateur apple depuis pas mal d'années

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/plantages-recurrents-safari-4-a-266280.html

@+


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> salut
> 
> tu as bien de la chance car perso je fais plutot parti de ce post
> et pourtant j'en suis pas a ma 1ere maj de safari car utilisateur apple depuis pas mal d'années
> ...


Comme toujours on ne sait pas ce qui a été installé d'exotique sur vos ordis&#8230;

Perso j'évites les customisations et les plugins qui ne sont pas forcément à jour&#8230;

Résultat cela marche d'enfer chez moi&#8230; Sur 2 machines différentes (L'une en Tiger l'autre en Leopard)&#8230;

Donc c'est pas cette version qui est en cause mais bien ce que vous avez pu faire dans vos différentes machines&#8230; 

Mais promis au premier plantage je viens vous informer&#8230; 

PS : Pas folle la guêpe non plus, j'avais fait un clone avant l'installation (clone vérifié bien sûr)

Et ceux qui se lancent sans ce type de précautions ils n'ont qu'a s'en mordre les dents&#8230;


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

salut

le dosier Internet Plug-Ins est vide de chez vide
j'utilise juste glims qui est a jour (j'ai méme fait l'essai de safari4 sans glims)

mon bug se situe surtout lors de la fermeture d'une fenétre ,safari ferme inopinement , sinon safari4 me pose pas de soucis lors d'ouverture ou fermeture d'onglets

mais bon je suis revenu a la version 3.2.3 via TM qui elle fonctionne bien

@+


----------



## marc-book (10 Juin 2009)

Merci Dos Jones 

Je n'osais pas encore vu les probs. entendus sur certains fils mais ton discours m'a fait envie
Ca roule nickel 
ou déchire grave ,  c'est selon


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> salut
> 
> *le dosier Internet Plug-Ins est vide de chez vide*
> j'utilise juste glims qui est a jour (j'ai méme fait l'essai de safari4 sans glims)
> ...


Ben pas chez moi, j'y ai 23 éléments mais je sais à quoi ils correspondent

La vérité est ailleurs

Tu as regardé dans la biblio de ton compte (la mienne est vide aussi) jette un il dans celle située dans ordi/biblio/Internet Plug-Ins

Dis moi ce que tu y as


----------



## marc-book (10 Juin 2009)

WHAAA il est où le + a droite pour un nouvel onglet ???
------------

OK c'est bon   ppfffff  !


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

ah oui exact dans ordi/biblio/Internet Plug-Ins y'a du monde aussi 

voila la liste


```
AdobePDFViewer.plugin
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
npContributeMac.bundle
npdivx.xpt
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
Quartz Composer.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
```

a ton avis 
merci @+


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Commence par mettre à jour Flip4Mac.... une mise à jour viens d'être publiée, ce n'est peut-être pas par hasard.

Ensuite, je sortirais tout ce qui a trait à DivX, ainsi que ce PPC-Shockwave (est-il à jour? C'est normal cette référence à PPC?), AdobePDFViewer (qui entre peut-être en conflit avec le gestionnaire de pdf de Safari), et CpontributeMac (c'est quoi???)

si après ce ménage ça fonctionne, tu les remets un à un jusqu'à identifier le coupable (dont tu essaies de trouver une mise à jour)


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

salut remy

 Flip4Mac est a jour depuis ce matin

j'ai sorti ce que tu m'a dis -> pareil , lors de la fermeture de fenétre safari ferme inopinnement

j'ai enlevé tous les plugins -> pareil aussi

merci quand méme pour le coup de main


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

Voici les miens&#8230; Sur le MacBook blanc, le G5 étant en train de travailler je vérifierais dessus dès qu'il aura fini&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Au fait.... avec tous ces crash il doit bien y avoir un fichier Safari.crash.log non?

Que dit-il?


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

log a suivre


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> j'utilise juste glims qui est a jour (j'ai méme fait l'essai de safari4 sans glims)@+


Début de réponse


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

log a suivre


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

log a suivre


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

log a suivre


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Dans ce crash.log on voit (début du post #16) que Glims est toujours chargé en mémoire... tu n'aurais pas un crash.log obtenu une fois Glims effectivement supprimé?


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

voila le log en piéce jointe 

encore merci Remy et Dos-Jones pour le coup de main (car là je squatte le post de Dos-Jones  )

@+


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Tout ce que ça m'inspire c'est que Safari semble avoir un problème avec 2 libraries:
   0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
  0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


mais au-delà...je sèche


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Juin 2009)

Est-ce que la mise à jour (via les mises à jour automatiques) vers Safari 4 remplace Safari 3 ?


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

merci quand méme Remy


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Est-ce que la mise à jour (via les mises à jour automatiques) vers Safari 4 remplace Safari 3 ?



Oui m'sieur!

Apple considère cette version 4 comme définitive. En conséquence, le maintien de la version précédente  sur le disque ou le retour à  celle-ci n'est pas jugé utile (à la différence des version béta, pas de désinstalleur de la version 4 pour revenir à la 3 pour ceux qui téléchargent le dmg depuis le site d'Apple)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> encore merci Remy et Dos-Jones pour le coup de main *(car là je squatte le post de Dos-Jones  )*
> 
> @+


T'es gentil là et t'as de la chance que je sois pas un mauvais bougre 

Parce que ce fil c'est pour vanter les mérites de ce Safari 4 qui tourne comme un feu de dieu 

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes y'en avait plusieurs déjà d'ouverts mais bon 

Mon hospitalité me perdra


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai que tous ces fils ouverts sur Safari4, c'est un peu... comment dire.... pas très clair!

Le fil dédiés aux plantages à répétitions se conclut par des "Ca marche, nickel!", et ce fil créé pour expliquer que Safari4 est une merveille, regorge de crash.log et de problèmes!!!


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

désolé 

un modo peut suprimer mes posts de ce fil merci  ça eclaicira un peu


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Au fait... dans le menu Safari (à moins que ce soit dans Fichiers), tu devrais essayer de faire un Reset de l'application en cochant un maximum d'éléments


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Juin 2009)

Argh, Safari 4 n'est toujours pas capable de donner le poids d'une image...   C'est vraiment gavant !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Juin 2009)

Pour aller dans le sens de DosJones (enfin, presque  ) :

j'avais lu que Safari 4 éviterait les incompatibilités avec les hacks (je n'en ai pas retrouvé trace dans ses 150 fonctionnalités),

et effectivement, il n'a crashé qu'au premier lancement sur mon Leopard, juste le temps d'envoyer un rapport à Apple (à propos de Growl) et que tout refonctionne spontanément et immédiatement !

et s'il n'a jamais voulu se lancer sur mon Tiger (comme depuis 3.2.2 : merci Application Enhancer), Safari 4 a accepté d'être remplacée par une copie de Safari 3.2.1 dans le dossier Applications (le nouveau webkit est donc compatible avec l'ancienne version).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il est rapide et efficace de plus j'aime bien la nouvelle méthode d'affichage du chargement et le placement des onglets en bas.

Pour moi c'est bien mieux comme cela.


----------



## Vladimok (10 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plein de fils pour des problèmes avec la version beta
> 
> J'ouvre celui-ci pour dire que la version 4 définitive elle déchire grave
> 
> ...



+1
+1

Par contre, le Top Sites et le CoverFlow pour les signets, bof......

Comment avoir tous les aperçus des signets avec CoverFlow ?????


----------



## alawat (10 Juin 2009)

Passage vers Safari 4, apparemment, tout baigne  ....Situation normale sur un Mac ... Non ?


----------



## Fredo73 (10 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plein de fils pour des problèmes avec la version beta
> 
> J'ouvre celui-ci pour dire que la version 4 définitive elle déchire grave
> 
> ...




+1

Nickel sur iMac intel sous 10.5.7.
Plus qu'à l'installer sur PM G5 quad en 10.4.11.

la fonction top site et l'historique sous forme cover flow : YES !!! c'est top !!!


----------



## I2R (11 Juin 2009)

salut Dos Jones

bon ben bonne nouvelle

c'est bien dans "input managers" que j'avais un truc qui cloche !

maintenant nickel , safari 4 fonctionne 

un grand merci a toute l'equipe qui m'a fait persévérer

@+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

alawat a dit:


> Passage vers Safari 4, apparemment, tout baigne  ....Situation normale sur un Mac ... Non ?



Euh pas toujours non  .


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

Bon je vais essayer d'apporter quelques précisions

Ici 4 configurations différentes :

eMac 17" Tiger 10.4.11
MacBook 13,3" Leopard 10.5.7
iMac PPC 20" Tiger 10.4.11
iMac PPC 20" Leopard sur disque externe

Safari 4 installé sur chaque et pour toutes ces configurations ça baigne, un poil plus lent sur l'eMac mais c'est seulement un G4 donc cela doit-être normal 

Points communs de ces machines :

1 - Pas de custos exotiques
2 - Safari Beta* jamais installé dessus
3 - Plus ou moins les mêmes installations vu que je suis passé par l'assistant migration pour chaque nouvelle installation système

Règles générales pour moi dès qu'une MAJ nécessite un redémarrage :

1 - S'il y en a plusieurs les faire une par une
2 - Pour celles système, téléchargement de la combo sur le site d'Apple, cela permet en plus de la conserver au chaud quelque part
3 - Mon côté parano  Réparations des autorisations avant et après
4 - Mon deuxième côté parano, un clone récent si j'ai un doute
5 - Pour celles ne nécessitant pas de redémarrage installation directe depuis le menu pomme, par paquets au besoin

Donc à tous ceux qui ont exprimé des doutes sur cette version (bugs et disfonctionnements) dans les divers autres fils, posez vous plutôt la question de ce que vous avez pu faire sur la vôtre pour que ça ne tourne pas  

De toute façon on entend toujours les râleurs jamais ceux pour qui ça roule, c'est un peu pour cela que j'avais créé ce fil 

Ceci dit je n'ai pas la science infuse non plus 

Même avec quelques années d'expérience sur les machines d'Apple 

* Un beta ou une béta ça mérite l'ignorance voire des baffes éventuellement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Règles générales pour moi dès qu'une MAJ nécessite un redémarrage :
> 
> 1 - S'il y en a plusieurs les faire une par une



C'est l'expérience qui t'a amené à ça, ou il y a une raison précise ? Ou tu veux seulement savoir quelle est la mise à jour qui va bloquer le Redémarrage ?

Et tu les fais une par une dès le Redémarrage suivant, ou tu laisses passer une heure ou deux à chaque fois ?



_qu'est-ce que nous n'allons pas chercher pour que ça ne plante pas !_


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est l'expérience qui t'a amené à ça, ou il y a une raison précise ? Ou tu veux seulement savoir quelle est la mise à jour qui va bloquer le Redémarrage ?
> 
> Et tu les fais une par une dès le Redémarrage suivant, ou tu laisses passer une heure ou deux à chaque fois ?
> 
> ...


On va dire que comme tout le monde j'applique le principe de précaution&#8230; 

Je les fais les unes à la suite des autres&#8230; après réparations des autorisations entre chaque&#8230; 

mais bon j'ai tout mon temps, aujourd'hui cela s'est fait sur le Leopard de l'iMac pendant que je simulais un vol planeur Tallard/Chez moi sur le MacBook (Windows XP)&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> après réparations des autorisations entre chaque
> 
> mais bon j'ai tout mon temps



Va molo, Va sano


----------



## I2R (12 Juin 2009)

salut

moi je peux dire une chose , c'est grace à Dos Jones qui a pris un "peu" de son temps et FrançoisMacG pour la soluce , qui m'a permis de faire en sorte que safari4 soit ok 

donc j'ai bien retenu la leçon, pas d'install "exotique" 
dans mon cas c'etait un plugin de chez Qnap ( NAS Qnap 219) qui c'est installé avec Qget dans "input managers"

@+jf


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Juin 2009)

Il fait combien chez vous au test Acid3 
Chez moi, c'est pas 100/100 mais 94/100 :mouais::mouais:


----------



## zirko (12 Juin 2009)

Chez moi j'obtiens 100/100.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Il fait combien chez vous au test Acid3
> Chez moi, c'est pas 100/100 mais 94/100 :mouais::mouais:


C'est quoi ce test à l'acid 

Je suis resté à l'herbe de mon côté


----------



## Php21 (13 Juin 2009)

La beta francisée fonctionnait parfaitement déja depuis +sieurs semaines chez moi.
le passage à Safari 4 definitif s'est passé ss aucun probléme.
et c'est vraiment DE LA BOMBE.


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est quoi ce test à l'acid


C'est ce qu'Apple te vend avec la version 4. c'est un test de technos web qui, s'il te donne une bonne note, te fait dire que ton navigateur est au top

Google --> acid3 et pis click 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis resté à l'herbe de mon côté


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

acid3



 Firefox 3.5 preview : 93/100, pas mal du tout 
 Safari 4 : 100/100
 
De toutes ce n'est pas parce que un navigateur ne fait pas 100% qu'il est mauvais, il y a plein d'autres choses qui entrent en compte.


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> acid3
> 
> De toutes ce n'est pas parce que un navigateur ne fait pas 100% qu'il est mauvais, il y a plein d'autres choses qui entrent en compte.



C'est clair, mais je me demande bien pourquoi je ne suis qu'à 94 alors que vous êtes tous à 100 :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

J'obtiens 100/100 avec Safari et 53/100 avec Firefox


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Pareil 100 avec Safari 4 mais je n'ai que Safari ...

Safari 4 en beta faisait déjà 100 non ? Et le 3 ?


----------



## Gone (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'obtiens 100/100 avec Safari et 53/100 avec Firefox&#8230;



Tu serai pas par hasard sur la version stable et non sur la béta ? :rateau:
Sinon 100/100 aussi no soucy sous Safari 4


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'obtiens 100/100 avec Safari et 53/100 avec Firefox



J'obtiens 100/100 avec Safari et 71/100 avec Firefox (3.0.11).




Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est quoi ce test à l'acid
> 
> Je suis resté à l'herbe de mon côté


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2009)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Il fait combien chez vous au test Acid3
> Chez moi, c'est pas 100/100 mais 94/100 :mouais::mouais:



Résolu : plugin SVG de chez adobe qui mettait le bazar


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Juin 2009)

Laurent_h a dit:


> C'est ce qu'Apple te vend avec la version 4.



....et spécialement favorable à Safari, comme par hasard...

il est indiqué que le navigateur doit être dans sa configuration par défaut, ce qui est rarement le cas d'un navigateur habituel...

chez moi, Firefox (3.0.11) obtient 72%, avec les cases grises, alors que d'après ce test , à 100%, les cases doivent être en couleurs...

je n'avais pas remarqué que mon Firefox n'affichait pas les couleurs....

(et avec Safari 2.3, le "linktest failed" à 72%...:rateau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Résolu : plugin SVG de chez adobe qui mettait le bazar



Ben ouais, à part IE, les navigateurs modernes gèrent le SVG nativement.


----------



## grandcru (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour ,
j'ai suivi vos bons conseils, j'ai donc telecharger safari 4 ...
je me retrouve avec une barre des menus en anglais ?? pas trop grave mais le dico pert la boule je voudrai la traduire en fr.
Cela peut se faire ...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

grandcru a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> j'ai suivi vos bons conseils, j'ai donc telecharger safari 4 ...
> je me retrouve avec une barre des menus en anglais ?? pas trop grave mais le dico pert la boule je voudrai la traduire en fr.
> Cela peut se faire ...


Tu as bien télécharger la bonne version ?

Fais la MAJ par le menu pomme ?


----------



## grandcru (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu as bien télécharger la bonne version ?
> 
> Fais la MAJ par le menu pomme ?



comment faire stp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Après il suffit de suivre les indications.


----------



## grandcru (13 Juin 2009)

merci ce marche  bien, en détruisant  l'ancienne version


----------



## FlnY (14 Juin 2009)

safari 4 -> 100/100

quelle rapidité, merci safari 4 !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Il plante toujours autant Safari 4.0 ? :mouais: j'ai pas encore installé la mise à jour à cause de sa tendance "plantogène" d'après le forum...

Bien à vous


----------



## marc-book (15 Juin 2009)

Fonctionne très bien ce Safari 4 
et ultra speed en plus


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> Fonctionne très bien ce Safari 4
> et ultra speed en plus


+1

J'arrète pas de le dire

r e m y


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2009)

+ 0,999... car à part l'impossibilité de faire des emplètes sur l'AppleStore et d'éditer mes messages sur ces Forums, RAS, tout roule!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> +1
> 
> J'arrète pas de le dire
> 
> r e m y



+ 1 également.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> éditer mes messages sur ces Forums, RAS, tout roule!



Sur MacG ?


----------



## nemo77 (16 Juin 2009)

aucun problème chez moi


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2009)

Plus de problème depuis que j'ai téléchargé la dernière version du WebKit (le même que celui utilisé par Apple mais dans une build plus récente)... webkit.org

C'est un peu chiant car il faut penser à lancer la petite application WebKit plutôt que Safari, mais en attendant qu'Apple implémente cette version, ça m'évite de me prendre la tête à chercher à comprendre pourquoi j'ai des plantages sur quelques sites...


----------



## TiteLine (16 Juin 2009)

Je trouve également ce safari 4 vraiment rapide et pour le moment pas plantogène du tout.

Il va peut être finir par éclipser le renard en ce qui me concerne


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Juin 2009)

Pas de problèmes avec Safari 4 sur mon Power Mac G5 sous 10.4.11. Rapide, stable. Ah si il a quitté sans crier gare une fois :mouais: Pour faire bonne mesure jai fait la mise à jour de Java hier soir, toujours ça de pris :style:

Par contre, toujours pas de MàJ 4.0.1 pour Mac OS 10.4.11. Mais ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## Nus prod. (18 Juin 2009)

Hello, ça va peut-être vous sembler débile, mais comment fait-on pour que dans safari lorsque l'on clic sur un lien on ai un onglet et pas une nouvelle fenetre ???? J'ai essayer plusieurs combinaisons dans les options à cocher, mais rien, quand je cliques sur un lien, ca m'ouvre une fenetre, et je trouve ca assez chiant...(comparativement à FF)

C'est con, car Safari 4 est vraiment une tuerie, mais ce pb de onglet/fenetre me fait utilisé FF à la place...

Thx


----------



## FlnY (18 Juin 2009)

tu fais cmd+t


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Plus de problème depuis que j'ai téléchargé la dernière version du WebKit (le même que celui utilisé par Apple mais dans une build plus récente)... webkit.org
> 
> C'est un peu chiant car il faut penser à lancer la petite application WebKit plutôt que Safari, mais en attendant qu'Apple implémente cette version, ça m'évite de me prendre la tête à chercher à comprendre pourquoi j'ai des plantages sur quelques sites...


Peux-tu donner un ou deux exemples de sites qui posent problème STP ?


----------



## Nus prod. (18 Juin 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> tu fais cmd+t



Oui, ça je le savais !
C'est surtout lorsqu'on clique su un lien, pour ne pas avoir ce lien dans une nouvelle fenetre mais dans un nouvel onglet


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2009)

Nus prod. a dit:


> Oui, ça je le savais !
> C'est surtout lorsqu'on clique su un lien, pour ne pas avoir ce lien dans une nouvelle fenetre mais dans un nouvel onglet


La réponse est sur un des forums

Va et recherche et tu trouveras


----------



## marc-book (18 Juin 2009)

ptet un clic droit sur le lien


----------



## hotblood (18 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> + 1 également.





pareil, quelle vitesse! J'adore top sites en ouverture.


----------



## FlnY (18 Juin 2009)

Nus prod. a dit:


> Hello, ça va peut-être vous sembler débile, mais comment fait-on pour que dans safari lorsque l'on clic sur un lien on ai un onglet et pas une nouvelle fenetre ???? J'ai essayer plusieurs combinaisons dans les options à cocher, mais rien, quand je cliques sur un lien, ca m'ouvre une fenetre, et je trouve ca assez chiant...(comparativement à FF)
> 
> C'est con, car Safari 4 est vraiment une tuerie, mais ce pb de onglet/fenetre me fait utilisé FF à la place...
> 
> Thx


 
je pense que le clic droit sur le lien semble etre une bonne solution


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> je pense que le clic droit sur le lien semble etre une bonne solution



Ca l'est. Et même pour d'autres naviagateurs, Firefox par exemple.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2009)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Peux-tu donner un ou deux exemples de sites qui posent problème STP ?



store.apple.com

par exemple

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------




CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Peux-tu donner un ou deux exemples de sites qui posent problème STP ?



http://store.apple.com  par exemple


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca l'est. Et même pour d'autres naviagateurs, Firefox par exemple.



Le cmd+clic est pas mal non plus.

Essayez sur le lien de Rémy, histoire de le faire bisquer.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> store.apple.com
> 
> par exemple
> 
> ...


C'est dingue chez moi ça fonctionne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est dingue chez moi ça fonctionne



Chez moi aussi, dis donc.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le cmd+clic est pas mal non plus.
> 
> Essayez sur le lien de Rémy, histoire de le faire bisquer.



Mais chez moi maintenant que j'utilise Webkit, ça marche!

Vivement qu'Apple intègre CETTE version du WebKit!

Cela dit, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce qui peut lui déplaire sur certains Macs... la carte graphique? Le fournisseur INternet?

J'ai noté que sous Root, je n'avais pas de plantage, mais le Finder me demandait de déverrouiller le trousseau X509Anchors qui sous mon compte Root, correspond au certificats de sécurité des sites... un problème lors du contrôle du certificats de certains sites?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais chez moi maintenant que j'utilise Webkit, ça marche!
> 
> Vivement qu'Apple intègre CETTE version du WebKit!
> 
> ...



X509Anchors n'existe plus sur Leopard. :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> X509Anchors n'existe plus sur Leopard. :mouais:


On l'aura un jour On l'aura


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> X509Anchors n'existe plus sur Leopard. :mouais:



Mon compte Root (et lui seul) l'a conservé sur l'iMac passé de 10.4 à 10.5
Par contre sur le MacBook Pro, Root n'a pas de X509Anchors, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'accéder à l'AppleStore sans faire planter Safari 4.0 ou 4.01


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mon compte Root (et lui seul) l'a conservé sur l'iMac passé de 10.4 à 10.5
> Par contre sur le MacBook Pro, Root n'a pas de X509Anchors, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'accéder à l'AppleStore sans faire planter Safari 4.0 ou 4.01



Au fait, le rapport de crash raconte quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2009)

Je te mets juste le "thread 0 crashed"

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f990c WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool) + 2892
1   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f8d88 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 40
2   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900fab60 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChildren(bool, int&) + 1040
3   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f960d WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool) + 2125
4   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f8d88 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 40
5   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900fab60 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChildren(bool, int&) + 1040
6   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f960d WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool) + 2125
7   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f8d88 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 40
8   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900fab60 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChildren(bool, int&) + 1040
9   com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f960d WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool) + 2125
10  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f8d88 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 40
11  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900f8c0a WebCore::RenderView::layout() + 250
12  com.apple.WebCore             	0x903097d5 -[AccessibilityObjectWrapper accessibilityIsIgnored] + 37
13  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9409a5c9 NSAccessibilityPostNotificationForObservedElement + 92
14  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9409a56b NSAccessibilityPostNotification + 28
15  com.apple.WebCore             	0x902fc029 WebCore::AXObjectCache:: postNotification(WebCore::RenderObject*, WebCore::String const&) + 105
16  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900ecb4c WebCore::RenderTextControl::setInnerTextValue(WebCore::String const&) + 764
17  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900e9a0f WebCore::RenderTextControlSingleLine::updateFromElement() + 159
18  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900d28e2 WebCore::HTMLFormControlElement::attach() + 50
19  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900d4973 WebCore::HTMLInputElement::attach() + 51
20  com.apple.WebCore             	0x9004cbf2 WebCore::HTMLParser::insertNode(WebCore::Node*, bool) + 434
21  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900a61c6 WebCore::HTMLParser:: parseToken(WebCore::Token*) + 774
22  com.apple.WebCore             	0x9004c6e2 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer:: processToken() + 898
23  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900a0660 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer:: parseTag(WebCore::SegmentedString&, WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::State) + 4880
24  com.apple.WebCore             	0x9009ec9b WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::write(WebCore::SegmentedString const&, bool) + 2907
25  com.apple.WebCore             	0x901612c6 WebCore::HTMLTokenizer::notifyFinished(WebCore::CachedResource*) + 1174
26  com.apple.WebCore             	0x90160ddc WebCore::CachedScript::checkNotify() + 60
27  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900deaf8 WebCore::Loader::Host::didFinishLoading(WebCore::SubresourceLoader*) + 360
28  com.apple.WebCore             	0x900de8fd WebCore::SubresourceLoader::didFinishLoading() + 45
29  com.apple.Foundation          	0x964294a7 -[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) sendDidFinishLoading] + 87
30  com.apple.Foundation          	0x96429413 _NSURLConnectionDidFinishLoading + 147
31  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x91690b96 URLConnectionClient::_clientDidFinishLoading(URLConnectionClient::ClientConnectionEventQueue*) + 212
32  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x916918e0 URLConnectionClient::ClientConnectionEventQueue:: processAllEventsAndConsumePayload(XConnectionEventInfo<XClientEvent, XClientEventParams>*, long) + 310
33  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x9169036c URLConnectionClient:: processEvents() + 104
34  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x9163ddbf MultiplexerSource:: perform() + 189
35  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x952c7595 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 3141
36  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x952c7c78 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
37  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9308a28c RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
38  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9308a0a5 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
39  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x93089f19 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
40  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93fc4d0d _DPSNextEvent + 657
41  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93fc45c0 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
42  com.apple.Safari              	0x0000cac3 0x1000 + 47811
43  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93fbd5fb -[NSApplication run] + 795
44  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93f8a834 NSApplicationMain + 574
45  com.apple.Safari              	0x000032a2 0x1000 + 8866


Ce qui semble cohérent avec un probleme du WebKit


----------



## marc-book (19 Juin 2009)

Lors de ma demande de mise à jour on ne me propose pas de Safari 4.01


----------



## fau6il (19 Juin 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> Lors de ma demande de mise à jour on ne me propose pas de Safari 4.01



_Mais si, mais si! _


----------



## dakar (19 Juin 2009)

bonjour, voilà que j'ai la réponse partielle à ce que j'attendais sur ce fil : savoir par l'un de vous si Safari 4  marche  sans problème sur PPC G5 avec Tiger. J'ai vu la réponse de CheepnisAroma, qui a la même config. que moi  et qui est content, même sans la MAJ  dont parlent d'autres...
 je voudrais donc lui demander si c'est bien sur le site Apple Downloads qu'il faut aller pour télécharger ce Safari qui marche, sans attendre la mise à jour...
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> bonjour, voilà que j'ai la réponse partielle à ce que j'attendais sur ce fil : savoir par l'un de vous si Safari 4  marche  sans problème sur PPC G5 avec Tiger. J'ai vu la réponse de CheepnisAroma, qui a la même config. que moi  et qui est content, même sans la MAJ  dont parlent d'autres...
> je voudrais donc lui demander si c'est bien sur le site Apple Downloads qu'il faut aller pour télécharger ce Safari qui marche, sans attendre la mise à jour...
> merci



Menu Pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels


----------



## dakar (19 Juin 2009)

iDuck, sûrement pas par la mise à jour !!!   j'ai Safari  3.0.4  et j'ai vu tellement de problèmes avec les mises à jours de Safari sur le Forum, que je ne m'y risquerai pas.
 Donc, si on télécharge directement sur le site Apple, je voudrais savoir si par là, ça marche bien. C'est ce que je demandais.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> iDuck, sûrement pas par la mise à jour !!!   j'ai Safari  3.0.4  et j'ai vu tellement de problèmes avec les mises à jours de Safari sur le Forum, que je ne m'y risquerai pas.
> Donc, si on télécharge directement sur le site Apple, je voudrais savoir si par là, ça marche bien. C'est ce que je demandais.


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour le G5 en conservant le package pour l'installer sur le G4&#8230; 

Par contre pas de MAJ 4.0.1 pour les Tigers pour l'instant&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> iDuck, sûrement pas par la mise à jour !!!   j'ai Safari  3.0.4  et j'ai vu tellement de problèmes avec les mises à jours de Safari sur le Forum, que je ne m'y risquerai pas.
> Donc, si on télécharge directement sur le site Apple, je voudrais savoir si par là, ça marche bien. C'est ce que je demandais.



Je ne crois pas que les problèmes viennent de la méthode d'installation. J'ai installé la version finale de Safari (idem pour la mise à jour 4.0.1) comme ça et ça marche nickel. 

D'ailleurs, à part les betas de Safari 3 et 4 que j'avais téléchargées (de toutes façons c'était le seul moyen de les obtenir), j'ai toujours mis Safari à jour par Mise à jour de logiciels et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> iDuck, sûrement pas par la mise à jour !!!   j'ai Safari  3.0.4  et j'ai vu tellement de problèmes avec les mises à jours de Safari sur le Forum, que je ne m'y risquerai pas.
> Donc, si on télécharge directement sur le site Apple, je voudrais savoir si par là, ça marche bien. C'est ce que je demandais.



Safari 3.0.4 ça veut dire que tu n'es pas à jour sur la sécurité. Ça fait belle lurette qu'on est passé en Safari 3.1.x, puis 3.2.x et maintenant 4.0.x. et pas seulement pour les nouveaux jouets qu'ils apportent, sur Leopard comme sur Tiger, et pas que pour Safari mais aussi iWeb, Dashboard, iChat, Mail, etc...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> bonjour, voilà que j'ai la réponse partielle à ce que j'attendais sur ce fil : savoir par l'un de vous si Safari 4  marche  sans problème sur PPC G5 avec Tiger. J'ai vu la réponse de CheepnisAroma, qui a la même config. que moi  et qui est content, même sans la MAJ  dont parlent d'autres...
> je voudrais donc lui demander si c'est bien sur le site Apple Downloads qu'il faut aller pour télécharger ce Safari qui marche, sans attendre la mise à jour...
> merci


Je confirme : ça fonctionne très bien sous Mac OS 10.4.11 (avec tous les correctifs de sécurité). Jai téléchargé Safari 4 depuis le site dApple.

Petit raffinement, jai installé la version r44815 de WebKit et je nai pas à men plaindre (<http://webkit.org>)


----------



## dakar (19 Juin 2009)

bon je vais donc le faire aussi, y a pas de raison que chez moi ça foire ; j'ai bel et bien toutes les mises à jours de sécurité sur mon iMac et je ne vois pas le rapport avec Safari !?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> bon je vais donc le faire aussi, y a pas de raison que chez moi ça foire ; j'ai bel et bien toutes les mises à jours de sécurité sur mon iMac et je ne vois pas le rapport avec Safari !?
> 
> merci de vos réponses



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3613


----------



## marc-book (19 Juin 2009)

fau6il a dit:


> _Mais si, mais si! _



mais non mais non


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Juin 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> Lors de ma demande de mise à jour on ne me propose pas de Safari 4.01



Normal, tu es en Tiger.


----------



## marc-book (20 Juin 2009)

Sur Tiger , Safari 4 c'est bien aussi


----------



## Aenelia (20 Juin 2009)

En fait voilà, j'ai donc un Mac avec Leopard et Safari 4 (la dernière version).
Malgré la mise à jour de ce matin, j'ai toujours ce bug que j'ai depuis son lancement à savoir : sur certains sites la barre de défilement à droite n'apparaît pas ! Impossible donc de descendre...
Si je rafraichis la page, ça ne change rien, il faut que je crée un nouvel onglet et que je relance le site pour qu'elle s'affiche à nouveau. C'est vraiment rageant comme problème car ça arrive sur n'importe quel site et très régulièrement.

J'ai un peu cherché sur google avec les mots Safari 4 scrollbar bug mais sans succès, donc je me tourne vers vous 

D'avance merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Juin 2009)

Et dans une autre session-compte d'utilisateur, que devient la scrollbar ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Plus de problème depuis que j'ai téléchargé la dernière version du WebKit (le même que celui utilisé par Apple mais dans une build plus récente)... webkit.org
> 
> C'est un peu chiant car il faut penser à lancer la petite application WebKit plutôt que Safari, mais en attendant qu'Apple implémente cette version, ça m'évite de me prendre la tête à chercher à comprendre pourquoi j'ai des plantages sur quelques sites...


Quand japplique une mise à jour de WebKit (r44906 aux dernières nouvelles) cest leeeeeent :rateau: 

Checking for updates Install and relaunch ça prend 10 bonnes minutes sur mon Power Mac. Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plein de fils pour des problèmes avec la version beta&#8230;
> 
> Une seule chose à dire foncez !!!
> 
> Vous ne devriez pas le regretter&#8230;



Hello,

Savez-vous que je vous écris depuis Safari 4.0.1 ? 

Et oui j'ai craquéééé... je n'osais pas le faire avec les commentaires de crashes et bug... mais j'ai installé la version 4.0.1 et tout fonctionne à merveille 

Quelle rapidité !!!  incroyable de voir à quel point les fenêtre s'affichent rapidement 

Et je ne parle pas de Top sites qui est.... tout simplement TOP 

Merci à vous de m'avoir convaincu


----------



## fau6il (21 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plein de fils pour des problèmes avec la version beta
> 
> J'ouvre celui-ci pour dire que la version 4 définitive elle déchire grave
> 
> ...



_En effet, depuis la Màj 4.01, le tapis rouge se déroule très rapidement et sans aucun problème! _


----------

